# Archives: JANUARY POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Feb 2, 2007)

Vote your favorite now for January POTM!.... the decision seems to get harder every month!

View nominations here

:mrgreen:


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 2, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## PNA (Feb 2, 2007)

Done......


----------



## BoblyBill (Feb 2, 2007)

That's was hard... so many cool pictures...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 2, 2007)

Done.


----------



## doenoe (Feb 10, 2007)

probably lost some votes here too eh.........due to the server issues


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 10, 2007)

doenoe said:


> probably lost some votes here too eh.........due to the server issues



I think I lost at least 30 votes  just kidding!


----------



## doenoe (Feb 10, 2007)

hehehe yeah, me too. I think we were tied, really


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 14, 2007)

It was a seriously difficult decision to narrow it down to just one from all those wonderful images.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 14, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> It was a seriously difficult decision to narrow it down to just one from all those wonderful images.



tell me about it!


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 15, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> It was a seriously difficult decision to narrow it down to just one from all those wonderful images.


Next month I'll post some terrible pictures....then someone can nominate them just so you'll have some that can be easily eliminated.  We must make this process easier!


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 21, 2007)

well there's not much in the voting
just one vote between 1st, 2nd & 3rd place


----------

